# Toons For The Times II



## pirate_girl

Here we go folks!
We're in 2021.
When I started this forum thread back in 2008, I never thought it would take off.
Remember- this thread is about anything going on in the world at the present time, political or otherwise.
It can be quotes, memes, and yes political cartoons.
Have fun!


----------



## pirate_girl

? ?❤


----------



## Doc

Thanks PG.
And for those who are new here be sure to check out the original toons for the times thread started by PG way back in 2008.  700 + pages of great stuff.   Here is a link:   https://www.forumsforums.com/threads/toons-for-the-times.20880/


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Here we go folks!
> We're in 2021.
> When I started this forum thread back in 2008, I never thought it would take off.
> Remember- this thread is about anything going on in the world at the present time, political or otherwise.
> It can be quotes, memes, and yes political cartoons.
> Have fun!
> 
> View attachment 133349


I use it for my Chrysler Crossfire Key. perfect fit.
Otherwise it is two little white sildenafil pills.
They are tiny but, that's what I call my stimulus.


----------



## FrancSevin

Being this is Toons for the Times I thought this appropriate.  even if it was posted earlier...;





MY FERVENT WISH FOR ALL HERE, even the trolls, A HAPPY, PROPEROUSE AND FULFILLING NEW YEAR ,,,; 2021


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> Being this is Toons for the Times I thought this appropriate.  even if it was posted earlier...;


Fuck yea!  From the late 40s?  You're even cooler.


----------



## jillcrate

pirate_girl said:
			
		

> When I started this forum thread back in 2008, I never thought it would take off



Happy new year PG!! (And to all)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## mla2ofus

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 133395


That is the epitome of irony if it weren't such a serious subject!!


----------



## pirate_girl

mla2ofus said:


> That is the epitome of irony if it weren't such a serious subject!!


I know.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

If facebook existed in 1776  .....


----------



## mla2ofus

I'll comment on this the same as I did on FB. "Talk about splitting hairs!!"


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Ut Oh    ...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Funny but not funny.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 133556


We have  no idea


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Things are getting rough in Washington.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Things are getting rough in Washington.
> 
> 
> View attachment 133575


There's a picture out there that isn't a funny meme.
It's one of those who illegally entered the chambers and took an envelope off Pelosi's desk proudly showing it to the media.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl

This freak is part of QAnon.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Something different.


----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 133577


Violence may never win but history shows its what settles the dispute in the end.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ceee

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 133556


Sad but true.  I don't think Canadians are the only ones looking at us and thinking that right now.


----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 133643


So far, no riots, business burning, looting, statue defamations,  overturned police cars,  over the police brutality of Ashli Babbit's untimely, and undeserved death.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Ouch!
?‍


----------



## beagle hunter

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 133797Well that is where dems pull their votes from !!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 133644


Canada, we are taking your guns, you must shut your business, you must stay home and ware a mask 24 hours a day and don't say anything someone else may not like. Canadian citizens response - aaaaaaa


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mla2ofus

^^^^^ and a lot of our founding fathers doing the same!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck

This corona shot ain't all bad...


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## norscaner

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 134045


Truer words never spoken....I miss George


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 134048


Lollie, I don't believe "WE" pulled that sh!t.

This guys isn't gay, he's nuts.  And further,,, ,he isn't one of us.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Lollie, I don't believe "WE" pulled that sh!t.
> 
> This guys isn't gay, he's nuts.  And further,,, ,he isn't one of us.


I'm not sure Francis, but I think you got the message in the meme slightly misconstrued.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I'm not sure Francis, but I think you got the message in the meme slightly misconstrued.


Most likely.  Strange time Lollie.  No offense meant.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Most likely.  Strange time Lollie.  No offense meant.


You could never offend me even if you tried.
?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 134044


What does it say about the state of our nation, that the process of transferring power requires the protection of 25,000 troops to force it's completion and acceptance by the so-called "free" people?


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Pardons Bannon etc,... but not Assange.
?

Outgoing tantrum..


----------



## pirate_girl

Bye!


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ceee




----------



## Echtwelniet

I feel for you people in the US atm..........lol.

Plz dont fall for the left and right crap, look a step further,sigh.

Mzzls


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl

Rest in peace LEGEND.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Echtwelniet

Mzzls


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good way to look at politics.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Echtwelniet

?......Answer always lies in the middle?......lol.

Mzzls


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ceee




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## marchplumber

Thanks everyone for keepin up the laughs and the thinkin process!!

God bless,
Tony


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> View attachment 134507


Would have to be WAY denser that that Doc!!!   Maybe a fiberglass/kevlar mix with titanium reinforcing?


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ceee




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bahahahaha


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A sign outside a restaurant in my home town.


----------



## pirate_girl

100 years old.








						George P. Shultz, secretary of state under Reagan, dead at 100
					

He had been the oldest surviving former Cabinet member of any administration.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Doc

Ahh the good ole days ...


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ceee




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Along the same lines...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ceee

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 135076


Yeah, that pissed me off.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> Yeah, that pissed me off.


Why?

Democrats control Congress and the White House.  What exactly what can any Senator be doing when on leave from Congress because the party that controls it shut it down.

Democrats pull this sh!t all the time but Republicans must be saintly?????  This is like scolding GWB43 for not landing during Katrina but not President Biden who didn't even go.

If you want tit for tat, explain or excuse Madam Pelosi  touring China town saying COVID -19 is not big deal or bragging about her $14K freezer full of gourmet ice cream whilst half the nation is out of work on lock downs.




WASHINGTON — President Joe Biden said Friday he plans to visit Texas next week following the state’s brutal winter storm that left millions without power but will only go when he determines his presence won't be a “burden."
"The answer is yes," Biden said of a visit to Texas, adding his plan originally was to go in the middle of next week. "But I don’t want to be a burden. When the president lands in a city in America it has a long tail.”
The president said he will make the trip when he decides he won’t get in the way of the state's recovery. A decision on a date is likely to come early next week, he said.





Biden, who this week approved a federal emergency declaration for Texas, did not say where in Texas he might visit. He said he plans to sign a major disaster declaration for Texas as well.
“As I said when I ran, I'm going to be a president for all America – all,” Biden said, seemingly a reference to the Republican leanings and leadership in Texas. “There's no red or blue. It's all about the commitment the American people make to one another.”
*More:*'Climate change is real': Biden administration says Texas power crisis shows U.S. unprepared for extreme weather



White House press secretary Jen Psaki pointed to the considerable resources required of a presidential trip.
“It is a significant footprint for a president travel to a state, especially for a state that is still recovering from a disaster, so we are taking all of that into consideration before making specific plans."
Power outages numbered about 180,000 in Texas on Friday – down significantly from more than 4 million earlier in the week – but a crisis remains due to the lack of safe drinking water in many areas. Warmer weather is forecast over the next week across Texas after frigid temperatures led to the state's power grid failures.


----------



## Ceee

FrancSevin said:


> Why?



Because I thought he was being a hypocrite:


That's all I'm saying about that on this thread.  I don't want PG to be ticked at me for hijacking her thread.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ceee said:


> Because I thought he was being a hypocrite:
> View attachment 135109
> 
> That's all I'm saying about that on this thread.  I don't want PG to be ticked at me for hijacking her thread.


Girlfriend.. it's freedom of expression.
?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ceee

Nurse Ratched, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

__


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> _View attachment 135331_


There is a funny thing from Instagram going around where Trudeau and Biden are speaking in regard to something current.
It ends with Pepe LePew kissing the cat.
Wish I could link it here.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

New hygiene protocol from the the administration?


----------



## mla2ofus

NorthernRedneck said:


> New hygiene protocol from the the administration?
> 
> 
> View attachment 135382


Reminds me of the one making the rounds yrs ago to put fresh cow manure on chapped lips. It keeps you from licking your lips!!


----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 135388


Lollie, there are times when I don't have to look at who posted a meme.  Ya just know.

This one was easy.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Lollie, there are times when I don't have to look at who posted a meme.  Ya just know.
> 
> This one was easy.


In honour of our dear missed friend, Jim- I've decided to search and post political from his best known places.
The American Thinker and Theo Spark.


----------



## pirate_girl

?
That.
?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## mla2ofus

I think trying to ban Dr Suess is total insanity!!


----------



## pirate_girl

mla2ofus said:


> I think trying to ban Dr Suess is total insanity!!


Speaking of which, I'm in Facebook warning as of 10 minutes ago for speaking out on that in an article posted by Inside Edition.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm in Facebook jail for 3 days.
For posting a video of Michelle Obama reading "Oh The Places You'll Go" on video in reply to several people saying the books are racist among other comments.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> I'm in Facebook jail for 3 days.
> For posting a video of Michelle Obama reading "Oh The Places You'll Go" on video in reply to several people saying the books are racist among other comments.


I was suspended for 30 days once for quoting Hitler.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I was suspended for 30 days once for quoting Hitler.


I remember that.
Oh well, I'm silenced until Saturday night. Lol
No thanking, no posting - but can use the messenger.
I think it's other members reporting posts getting butt hurt. I doubt there are FB police watching us, they just read complaints, then decide how to handle it.
?


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> I remember that.
> Oh well, I'm silenced until Saturday night. Lol
> No thanking, no posting - but can use the messenger.
> I think it's other members reporting posts getting butt hurt. I doubt there are FB police watching us, they just read complaints, then decide how to handle it.
> ?


When I posted the Hitler quote, I was suspended within seconds.


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've actually been a good boy on Facebook. Lol. I rarely share memes, political views, opinions etc on there unless it's something I feel strongly about and have credible evidence to back it up.


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> I've actually been a good boy on Facebook. Lol. I rarely share memes, political views, opinions etc on there unless it's something I feel strongly about and have credible evidence to back it up.


I could give a shit less about posts on FB.   I steal memes from there and never have to go to jail.


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin

From the "yeah, right" department.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


>


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

This is seriously insane. I feel like I’m living in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## mla2ofus

Maybe like  the inmates are running the asylum!!


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> This is seriously insane. I feel like I’m living in the Twilight Zone.
> 
> View attachment 135460


It's pathetic that they can get offended by superfluous bullshit like this but we normal people can't get offended by the 64586 sexual preference they invented.


----------



## Ceee

pirate_girl said:


> I'm in Facebook jail for 3 days.
> For posting a video of Michelle Obama reading "Oh The Places You'll Go" on video in reply to several people saying the books are racist among other comments.


Here's something for you, PG , use it wisely:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> This is seriously insane. I feel like I’m living in the Twilight Zone.
> 
> View attachment 135460


If only we could  just imagine that. I would be happy to be in a land so free my thoughts were my own and it was just my imagination.

Instead it is our reality.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 135476



Your turn is coming.  Just wait.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Your turn is coming.  Just wait.


Problem is Frank, I'd wager a large majority of the people who are whining the loudest never picked up a copy of either of Twain's books.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Problem is Frank, I'd wager a large majority of the people who are whining the loudest never picked up a copy of either of Twain's books.


I think that you're absolutely correct and I also think that it doesn't make the slightest bit of difference to the cancel culture proponents.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sad but true


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

I don't recall aying this but it is definitely true.
Proudly deplorable




My signature on another Forum.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Lenny

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 135610


I wonder what they are going to rename crackers.  I get offended every time I go down the cracker aisle in grocery stores.  LOL


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Same thing happens up here. Trudeau brings in people from the middle east by the planefull then either fastracks their immigration papers or allows them to vote regardless.


----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Happy st Patrick's day!



(Side note to this picture...it was taken in my home town and has made its way around the internet over the years.  I've made many stops there)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

My goodness! ?


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> My goodness! ?


Joe or Gerald????

Sorry, President Ford....................................


----------



## FrancSevin

It's not nice to pick on the old and feeble.

Even though our nation supposedly picked the old and feeble over vitality....;

First time ever....BTW


----------



## EastTexFrank

marchplumber said:


> Joe or Gerald????
> 
> Sorry, President Ford....................................



 At least Ford fell down the stairs.  Biden fell UP the stairs ... three times.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> My goodness! ?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Along the same lines.....


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 136088


That's what he needs.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl

This is an terrible meme, but I think it's true.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Hard to believe this is still in stock.


----------



## Ceee




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ceee




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Huh??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Lenny

It pisses me off that the Republican legislators are letting them get away with it.


----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Apparently this sold out on ebay, or is no longer available.
Darn. Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 136500


And Yet, the black community still voted for this guy.   But then so did most of the elite collegiate educators.


But not most of the working middle class Americans.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

What???
?


----------



## mla2ofus

Biden is only good to be a ventriloquist's dummy. The poor old SOB hasn't a clue what he's saying, only saying what he's told to.


----------



## FrancSevin

Actually, "from the beginning" you could own any weapon you wanted to.

Secondly, yelling fire in a crowded theater is not free speech.  Never has been so, "from the beginning." Unless there actually is a fire, it is a lie.  AKA  reckless endangerment.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

__________________


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Lenny

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 136663


Is that where drunk women dance when the bars are closed?


----------



## Ceee




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Pubs in the UK right now.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 136691


??


----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad

I literally have no words


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol ?


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Oh brother!


----------



## pirate_girl

??


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Now this is bizarre!
?


----------



## mla2ofus

Well,at least joe is keeping his nose to himself.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Since Franc started a thread on lumber prices..


----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 137308


Agreed.  Now, how do we go about doing that????


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

The memes are many out there.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

__________________
..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

I'll just lump them all together.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 137556


PG, the problem is, there aren't that many Biden signs


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ceee




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## Colt Gomez

New month, but everything is still the same. LOL


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ceee

From Harris's speech in Guatemala:
If you come to our borders,* I believe you will be turned back*.
...........
How about, you will be turned back???


----------



## Doc




----------



## Ceee




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc

I read atlas shrugged way back in the early years of FF.  City Boy suggested it to me.  I never could figure out how City Boy went extreme left shortly afterwards.  Wonder if he still leans left?


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> I read atlas shrugged way back in the early years of FF.  City Boy suggested it to me.  I never could figure out how City Boy went extreme left shortly afterwards.  Wonder if he still leans left?
> 
> 
> View attachment 137878View attachment 137878


I don't know about John, but I talk to Letecia frequently on Facebook.
?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ceee

Good to see you back posting, PG .


----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ceee




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 138136


If we need jet planes and nuclear weapons to take you on, why do you want to confiscate our guns???


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> If we need jet planes and nuclear weapons to take you on, why do you want to confiscate our guns???


Words of a demented socialist soul, Lenny.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Words of a demented socialist soul, Lenny.


Yep.  They indoctrinate their minions to believe everything they say without questioning them.


----------



## waybomb

Who the phuk is he gonna nuke? Or send air to ground missiles on? Nuke Chicago? Or mauybe some little town in fly-over country. What a stooopid phuk.


----------



## Kaper

All we need is honest elections !!


----------



## FrancSevin

Kaper said:


> All we need is honest elections !!


Whatever went wrong in 2020 election chaos should never happen again.  But the left would prefer we not take a close look.

Can anyone tell me why?


----------



## Doc




----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 138182


GOOD ONE!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm a day late but why not.....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ceee




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

?‍?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 138444


GOOD!  Imagine what would happen if some white people opened a social media and stated blocking black people's posts because they "go against their community standards"!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> GOOD!  Imagine what would happen if some white people opened a social media and stated blocking black people's posts because they "go against their community standards"!!!


Strangely enough my son Jeff just said much the same on Facebook lol
He's fed up and doesn't care if he gets banned.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Strangely enough my son Jeff just said much the same on Facebook lol
> He's fed up and doesn't care if he gets banned.


Tell Jeff to document it if he does get suspended because it is a class action lawsuit and their could be compensation for punitive damages.


----------



## pirate_girl

This...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 138645


Im not sure if they will get the answers they are looking for when met with my 110# bad attitude American Bulldog in the driveway.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 138664



 That's my Congressman.  He's an interesting guy to talk to one on one.  I talked to him after his first year in Congress and some of his opinions were enlightening and some were just downright funny.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Representative M T Greene was "censored for her face mask and her Facebook posts about 2nd Amendment rights and being the Squad's worst nightmare.

Here is her latest poke of fun...; It's not really new but it is funny





Via The Palmieri Report:


It’s nice to know there are still some people who are willing to stand up to the machine, no matter that doing so will likely cost her dearly.
VIDEO OF THE DAY​Facebook Finally Loses


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

FrancSevin said:


> Representative M T Greene was "censored for her face mask and her Facebook posts about 2nd Amendment rights and being the Squad's worst nightmare.
> 
> Here is her latest poke of fun...; It's not really new but it is funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via The Palmieri Report:
> 
> 
> It’s nice to know there are still some people who are willing to stand up to the machine, no matter that doing so will likely cost her dearly.
> VIDEO OF THE DAY​Facebook Finally Loses


I've been thinking I have to walk this back a bit.  It seems masks at least, filter out dust and crap.  President Biden does not.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Your morning toonage....


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 138886


It really infuriates me that the Republicans are not officially making that statement.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> It really infuriates me that the Republicans are not officially making that statement.


Me too.


----------



## FrancSevin

Lenny said:


> It really infuriates me that the Republicans are not officially making that statement.


I would suggest there is a reason they haven't.

It aligns with the GOP's level of support for President Trump on January 6th, 2021

It ain't good news.


Can you say "collusion?"


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> I would suggest there is a reason they haven't.
> 
> It aligns with the GOP's level of support for President Trump on January 6th, 2021
> 
> It ain't good news.
> 
> 
> Can you say "collusion?"


Yep.  What's going on behind closed doors???


----------



## FrancSevin

*I don't think those memory pills actually work.  I keep forgetting to take them*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Saturday morning toonage----


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

100%
This.


----------



## pirate_girl

??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Tuesday Toons..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

❤


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Melensdad

Just curious, but with the taliban overrunning Afghanistan, does this mean President Biden’s “mission accomplished” speech, scheduled for Sept 11, is now on hold?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 139392


----------



## FrancSevin

At least the TV isn't showing cartoons.


----------



## waybomb

FrancSevin said:


> At least the TV isn't showing cartoons.


It's been photo-shopped Franc.


----------



## Doc

waybomb said:


> It's been photo-shopped Franc.


I hope you are right.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like he was lost in a zoom meeting lol


----------



## pirate_girl

One more..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> View attachment 139412


And this is why they are doing everything they can to erase history.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Friday toons....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

With an upcoming election, I'm loving all the political memes up here. (BTW...notice how when Canada holds an election, it's announced and in a matter of months or even weeks, we're at the polls ready to go to work)  none of this dragging $h-t out for a year and a half and wasting billions of dollars to produce a Biden. At least we only waste a month or so and millions to produce a Trudeau.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Traitors!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Thursday toons....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Flush!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Why just in the south????

This corona hysteria is in all 50 states for sure and likely in the 3 of which only Obama knows exist.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 139836


Why just in the south????

This corona hysteria is in all 50 states for sure and likely in the 3 of which only Obama knows exist.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 139821








Been there,  done that. 

A lot of those seniors never returned.


----------



## mla2ofus

And Korea and WWII


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 139849


I saw a headline where he was ushered back onto his campaign bus after people starting throwing small stones at him!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. By geographic region, I'd be willing to bet over 75% of the country can't stand him. Unfortunately our leader is chosen by the number of seats gained by their party. And when you bring in registered voters by the plane full from the middle east and pack them into Toronto where the largest number of seats are then give them a bunch of free handouts to gain their votes, you ensure that you are voted in.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Yes. By geographic region, I'd be willing to bet over 75% of the country can't stand him. Unfortunately our leader is chosen by the number of seats gained by their party. And when you bring in registered voters by the plane full from the middle east and pack them into Toronto where the largest number of seats are then give them a bunch of free handouts to gain their votes, you ensure that you are voted in.


Sounds like it time for the northern revolution


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## pirate_girl

??


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

???


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 140071


Yeah, and they're trying to take that away from us.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ceee

This is what I think of Biden's border crisis:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> This is what I think of Biden's border crisis:
> 
> View attachment 140217


I recently inherited a pair of kittens that look EXACTLY like these two.  I have quickly found them a home.

scary!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

OMG   I D I O T!!!!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 140453



Same shit happening up here. The guberment came up with a stimulus funding plan called cerb which is equivalent to a freaking welfare check and the only thing that is needed to qualify is that you had to indicate that you were fearful of going to work because of the big bad 'rona virus and couldn't work from home. So of course it all of the lazy ass libs came out of the woodwork to get on it and now nearly every business in town is so short staffed that some have had to reduce their hours and even close completely because they can't find anyone to work. 

And of course all these free handouts bought votes for the dipshit Trudeau in our recent election. Pathetic.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Melensdad

Let’s go Brandon!


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mla2ofus

Biden painted himself into this corner and it's his only way out!!


----------



## Melensdad

But wait . . . is V.P. Kamala Harris in charge of the border?

Wasn't she, with her supreme intellect, supposed to solve the problem that TRUMP created?  

I mean she was named the border czar by Biden.  And the Biden/Harris administration blames TRUMP for the border problems.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## mla2ofus

Melensdad said:


> But wait . . . is V.P. Kamala Harris in charge of the border?
> 
> Wasn't she, with her supreme intellect, supposed to solve the problem that TRUMP created?
> 
> I mean she was named the border czar by Biden.  And the Biden/Harris administration blames TRUMP for the border problems.


   I think kamala is trying to stay under the radar in hopes she can run for pres in '24.


----------



## Melensdad

mla2ofus said:


> I think kamala is trying to stay under the radar in hopes she can run for pres in '24.


If this wasn't true it should actually be in the JOKES thread


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 140778


Don't forget about having to wear a mask, provide 2 forms of ID, your social insurance number, proof of vaccination, and a left nut as collateral just to walk into a restaurant to sit down for a meal. Then surviving the germ infested area between the doors and your table where only then you can take your mask off to eat as germs don't live there. Oh, and being able to cram yourself into a stadium seat armpit to armpit with 5000+ strangers without a mask because it's outside so that's safe but not being allowed to have more than 40 close family members present in a room designed for 300 to attend a funeral because that's dangerous. Oh, and those 5000+ people you're sitting shoulder to shoulder with, they don't have to be vaccinated because it's outside. But you better have proof of vaccination if you want to attend your own dad's funeral. As you can tell I've about lost all patience with the stupid covid rules that make no sense.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Don't forget about having to wear a mask, provide 2 forms of ID, your social insurance number, proof of vaccination, and a left nut as collateral just to walk into a restaurant to sit down for a meal. Then surviving the germ infested area between the doors and your table where only then you can take your mask off to eat as germs don't live there. Oh, and being able to cram yourself into a stadium seat armpit to armpit with 5000+ strangers without a mask because it's outside so that's safe but not being allowed to have more than 40 close family members present in a room designed for 300 to attend a funeral because that's dangerous. Oh, and those 5000+ people you're sitting shoulder to shoulder with, they don't have to be vaccinated because it's outside. But you better have proof of vaccination if you want to attend your own dad's funeral. As you can tell I've about lost all patience with the stupid covid rules that make no sense.


Nothing in the world makes sense anymore, I'm waiting to see the 4 horsemen coming. I think a couple already left the gate.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Don't forget about having to wear a mask, provide 2 forms of ID, your social insurance number, proof of vaccination, and a left nut as collateral just to walk into a restaurant to sit down for a meal. Then surviving the germ infested area between the doors and your table where only then you can take your mask off to eat as germs don't live there. Oh, and being able to cram yourself into a stadium seat armpit to armpit with 5000+ strangers without a mask because it's outside so that's safe but not being allowed to have more than 40 close family members present in a room designed for 300 to attend a funeral because that's dangerous. Oh, and those 5000+ people you're sitting shoulder to shoulder with, they don't have to be vaccinated because it's outside. But you better have proof of vaccination if you want to attend your own dad's funeral. As you can tell I've about lost all patience with the stupid covid rules that make no sense.


All of that to eat, gather, or travel but,  you don't have to have an ID to vote.

Great.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> View attachment 141004



I love this.  If I had a big enough farm pond I'd make this!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> View attachment 141004


The USS Joseph Biden???


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 141065


Imagine what would happen if President Elect Trump treaded a dog like Fauci did.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess

write your own caption...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

charging my electric car for a Sunday drive to see all the beautiful fall colors, FYI, Testa never owned am electric car


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess

revenge is sweet


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Crumpy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

I'm dying lmaooooo


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

OMG!


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> OMG!


Yep.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## FrancSevin

Ironman said:


> View attachment 141469


This shouldn't be funny but, dayam, is sure is!


----------



## mla2ofus

If he came in first would he be on trial for murder??


----------



## FrancSevin

No.  peaceful protestors do not commit murder.

Perhaps  you have not heard of "Social Justice."


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 141518


I hope the car is still alive because we don't want it voting for democrats.   LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

This...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 141534


If an illegal alien murdered 100 people with a knife, they would NOT have blamed the knife or the fact that he was here illegally.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## waybomb

^^^^Geez, he does appear to be WPOS.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 141578


Yep, that's the logic!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

❤


----------



## mla2ofus

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 141644


Shouldn't "for" be put in place of "to"?


----------



## Ironman

I’m having a new drink tonight. It's called the Rittenhouse. Its a chaser followed by 3 shots!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 141669


Yep.  Everything they do is to distract us away from their crimes and contempt for our country!  
ALWAYS suspect the accusers...ALWAYS!


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

I hope this works.
Ted Nugent on the Kyle Rittenhouse verdict.








						Ted Nugent on Instagram: "Kyle Rittenhouse is exactly what the founding fathers wanted all Americans to be. Good over evil. Simple.   The second amendment isn’t an idea, it’s a God given right to defend yourself. And if you watch the video of the eve
					

Ted Nugent shared a post on Instagram: "Kyle Rittenhouse is exactly what the founding fathers wanted all Americans to be. Good over evil. Simple.   The second amendment isn’t an idea, it’s a God given right to defend yourself. And if you watch the video of the event in question, that’s what he...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## mla2ofus

FJB must have farted!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> View attachment 141829


When I see this I start coughing as I approach them.  They disperse.  LOL


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 141864


I thought the same thing about Bill Clinton's VP pick:  Al Dork.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## m1west

Doc said:


> View attachment 141923


Right now the carbon footprint of everything just mentioned has to be unbelievable, Can someone explain how global trade saves the planet, when those ships burn hundreds of thousands of gallons of fuel??


----------



## Doc

A meme from FB.   If true


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Yep, same with the masculine white male.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc




----------



## Pontoon Princess

you 


Doc said:


> View attachment 142008


you forgot rice box


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman

The Russians are coming… 

soon


----------



## Ironman




----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Joe Biden sure could play the banjo when he was younger.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 142104View attachment 142105


Thanks for posting this and I won't forget but the news/indoctrinate medias will.  I've seen many times where it was not on the news or in newspapers on this day, December 7th.  Now, if we had attacked THEM, the sleazy, scumbag liars in the indoctrination medias would be over-focused on it intensely and of course, they would throw in racism, as well as their other hypes to get people riled up.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Doc

Brilliant!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 142204


That's a fact!  The news medias are deliberately keeping people riled up by consistently hollering "fire in a theater" and that has been illegal since the 1919 Supreme Court ruling.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

This guy is smashing records for girls swimming. I’m having a hard time trying to understand this.








						Lia Thomas, Transgender Swimmer from Penn, Swims Fastest Times in Nation; Controversy Raging
					

Lia Thomas, now competing for the Penn women's team after previously swimming for the men's team, could threaten Katie Ledecky records.




					www.swimmingworldmagazine.com


----------



## mla2ofus

Ironman said:


> This guy is smashing records for girls swimming. I’m having a hard time trying to understand this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lia Thomas, Transgender Swimmer from Penn, Swims Fastest Times in Nation; Controversy Raging
> 
> 
> Lia Thomas, now competing for the Penn women's team after previously swimming for the men's team, could threaten Katie Ledecky records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.swimmingworldmagazine.com


   Probably couldn't compete on the men's team so had to go where he could win.


----------



## m1west

mla2ofus said:


> Probably couldn't compete on the men's team so had to go where he could win.


Thats the real war on women, notice what the left and minions do. Is project onto others what they do.


----------



## Mark1911

mla2ofus said:


> Probably couldn't compete on the men's team so had to go where he could win.


The article I read said he was a second-string swimmer on the men’s team, and now as a “woman” he’s smashing every record in sight.  Pathetic.


----------



## Ironman

Mark1911 said:


> The article I read said he was a second-string swimmer on the men’s team, and now as a “woman” he’s smashing every record in sight.  Pathetic.


Funny how that works


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Rest in peace, legend.
❤


----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman

How the hell did this racist mayor get elected anyway???. Geezus Chicago wake up!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

.


----------



## mla2ofus

I want to watch this birthing process!!


----------



## FrancSevin

mla2ofus said:


> I want to watch this birthing process!!


It's in the movie ALIEN


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 143052



After my experience at the hospital on Thursday, this rings true. There for kidney stones and treated like I had the plague until I got a negative result on a covid test.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 143241


A close friend and his wife are fully vaccinated but both currently have the virus.


----------



## pirate_girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480909671082901504


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 143243


Great analogy.  Back in the 1980s two others and I were on the Montel Williams Show debating feminists about equal rights for men.  
A feminist said, "Women have a right to their bodies."  
I said, "Okay, then prostitution should be legal."  
She said, "That's immoral."
I said, "Murdering babies is immoral too."
She said again, "Women have a right to their bodies."


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

North Korea…
2nd launch of 2 Ballastic Missiles…somebody wake Joe we need those genius foreign policy negotiating skills.
-Glenn Phillips Jr. 

.


----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 143568


To put this in perspective, this means every American owes a debt of about $88,000 C corrected )


----------



## bczoom

FrancSevin said:


> To put this in perspective, this means every American owes a debt of about $880,000


One of us is off a decimal place.  I'm coming up with around $88,000


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> One of us is off a decimal place.  I'm coming up with around $88,000



I believe you are right.
My calculator won't do all the Zero's.  Like most of us, it just cannot wrap it's mind around that almost $30 trillion debt.

Still, $88 grand on every man, woman and child means the average household owes about $155K.  I couldn't borrow that much on my personal signature today.  Thankfully, my government can do it for me.


----------



## Doc




----------



## PGBC

30 trillion dollars. 

Gee that's nothing


----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 143568


As long as I can remember, it has been said, that if it ever reached 30-t that we could not service the debt. Looks like we are getting ready to test that theory.


----------



## mla2ofus

If interest rates rise that will make paying the interest impossible.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Misa




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl

Damn..
Rest in peace Meatloaf.

⚘


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman

Doc said:


> View attachment 143917


Keep on rockin in a free world


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Yep ...Hotel California ...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Gary O'

I'll jus' park this little jewel here


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Woo hoo.


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> Woo hoo.
> 
> View attachment 144389


GOOD!  He's a narrow-minded, hate-mongering, heterphobic, domestic terrorist, bigot!


----------



## mla2ofus

Ya think maybe he's gone a bridge too far and it's burning?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## mla2ofus

He could help them however he can by sh!tcanning all his stupid rules!!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Adillo303

It just makes no sense.
Truckers spend 90% of their time alone. What's the big deal? (Other than control)
Healthcare workers that will not Vax are fired. Now Covid positive workers are treating patients. 

How can this NOT be about control.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Lenny

bczoom said:


> View attachment 145079


I designed and have a t-shirt that says GO FUND YOURSELF


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> View attachment 145199


Has no one but me noticed,,, Diesel comes in YELLOW cans.  All the memes seem to have RED cans which are supposed to be gasoline only.

Big rigs run on Diesel!

If the Ottawa police were smart they would not need Martial law to arrest people for carrying fuel to the Truckers but for doing so in RED cans.


----------



## bczoom

I noticed that as well.  I'm guessing a lot of the meme creators don't know about yellow or blue cans as all they've ever seen in their daddy's garage were the red ones.
As for the real pictures with red cans, don't know if they're carrying gas or diesel in them.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Blotto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## Doc




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## mla2ofus

Putin's playing brandon and his entire administration like a Charlie Daniels fiddle!!


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

And winning. It'd sure as hell be nice if Joe would STFU and not dig us ever deeper into s**t. I can dream now, can't I?


----------



## Doc

I believe Joe and his advisors want this war, in part to take attention away from all their other failures.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

Agreed 100%.


----------



## FrancSevin

I believe Putin will overtake Ukraine no matter what Biden and the western allied nations do or say.

Odd that the _corrupted_ DJ Trump didn't start any new wars.  We elect the guy who promises to" bring us together," and wallah! We go to war.

I think this should tell us how far up the President's @ss is the military industrial complex.


----------



## Ceee




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## echo

Gas problems are now fixed


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 145712


Bull sh!t

Putin knows he's not dealing with Trump.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## mla2ofus

Think what Ukraine could be doing with the $80b of military eqpt left in Afghanistan!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 145915



People are still complaining about the last time trump grabbed a p---y.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 146374



Canada did something similar 






__





						MP calls on Ottawa to rename street outside Russian Embassy after Ukraine's president
					

NDP MP Charlie Angus presented the motion in the House of Commons on Thursday, calling for Charlotte Street in Sandy Hill to be renamed Zelensky Boulevard.




					beta.ctvnews.ca


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Germany is sending in air support for the Ukraine.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman

@Doc 

.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc

Ironman said:


> @Doc
> 
> .View attachment 146401


My boating group already talking of this.   Floating is cheap.  Less cruising and a whole lot more tie ups and floatin time.   St


----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> My boating group already talking of this.   Floating is cheap.  Less cruising and a whole lot more tie ups and floatin time.   St


Sailing is cheaper than powerboats.
I burn less than one gallon of diesel a year getting in and out of the marina.  And that only because the Marina requires, that we do so under auxiliary power.


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> Sailing is cheaper than powerboats.
> I burn less than one gallon of diesel a year getting in and out of the marina.  And that only because the Marina requires, that we do so under auxiliary power.


Walking is cheaper than driving.   LOL   To each their own.
Sailing is truly not an option where I boat.   Plus, I like POWERboating.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Walking is cheaper than driving.   LOL   To each their own.
> Sailing is truly not an option where I boat.   Plus, I like POWERboating.


I like power boating also.  And the Mississippi, which is right next door, isn't a good place to sail. So I can relate.

It is also hard to water ski behind a sailboat.  

We do power boat there.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> View attachment 146459


True.  With their country being bombed to dust, how in the hell else can they continue payments to Hunter Biden?


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad

Ukrainian smack down of our '#" culture

30 seconds of video you want to watch & listen to.










						Basel Brush127 on TikTok
					

#duet with @jeckovkanani #Russia #Ukraine #pathetic #wakeup #ww3




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mla2ofus

This little light of mine, I'm gonna let it shine!!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad

Wait.

What did he say?

Seriously???


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504167589760704527


----------



## FrancSevin

Every day, I feel more and more like I am in a closed room with a 2-year-old child to which somebody handed a loaded pistol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Lenny

Ironman said:


> View attachment 147469


What next?  Will adults be able to self-identify as children?


----------



## bczoom




----------



## NorthernRedneck

New fuel guage installed in the truck.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Not really sure how this is fair, but guys competing as "girls" just doesn't work well for the girls.

As a coach, I see my best girl fencers getting beaten up by decent, but not high level, guys.

There just seem to me to be physiological differences between the biological sexes.  I'm no expert on this but it is just my observation of watching it happen, time and time again.  My best girl fencer was ranked #1 in the entire high school conference (14 schools) but she gets beaten by an "average" boy in our high school conference about 50% of the time.  So just based on that, how is it fair that a biological male, who was just an average swimmer, is now the #1 ranked female swimmer in the NCAA events?  

And I know and support some trans-athletes in their conversion, but I don't necessarily support them competing in sports against the opposite biological gender.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Lenny

bczoom said:


> View attachment 147557


Yep.   I've been saying all along that thay are focusing on Russia to take attention away from China.


----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> View attachment 147579


9 out of 10 covid deaths in hospital are with vaccinated people


----------



## Doc




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Lenny

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 147771


Independent Fact Checker says this is true!  LOL


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Omg I'm dying..


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Get an electric car, they said. It'll be fun, they said....


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Doc




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 147977



THIS

My thoughts exactly. There's a war going on and people are dying fighting for their freedom and all the media is concerned about is one rich black dude slapping another rich black dude over a joke.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Lenny




----------



## Lenny




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Lenny

bczoom said:


> View attachment 148018


True.  Adults are free to choose their lifestyles as long as it doesn't effect others but forcing their lifestyles on kids is VICIOUS!


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Adillo303

Mark1911 said:


> View attachment 148037


This is ABSOLUTELY their intended future.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

Lmao

.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Lenny

BLM didn't riot in Council Bluffs, Iowa because we stood with the police, but the sleazy news medias didn't tell you about this.  There were over 25 cops and over 50 armed civilians.....some open carrying.  I had two guns with me.  The cops knew we were armed and loved it.  Every city should have done the same thing.  That's why we pay them!


----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> View attachment 148082


 In what state does one need a permit to own a flyrod?

Representative Casey Weinstein should do some research about law.  The reason you buy a license to fish is the same reason you buy a license to hunt.  It has nothing to do with what you possess, and carry, be it a rifle, pistol or fishing rod.

The funds collected for the license are used to support the conservation efforts of the state to provide and insure the health of the environment and population of game.

Legislatures who do not understand the laws they pass are dangerous to the Republic.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## mla2ofus

bczoom said:


> View attachment 148129


  That pic should show soros manipulating BO and the other 2!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

*GROWING OLD IN A COUNTRY YOU NO LONGER RECOGNIZE.*


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> View attachment 148227


Can I play stupid and ask why he's a rooster lollipop?!?


----------



## chowderman

loves to crow?


----------



## pirate_girl

chowderman said:


> loves to crow?


That too...


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Adillo303

pirate_girl said:


> Can I play stupid and ask why he's a rooster lollipop?!?


Maybe Chick'in Lic'kin?


----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad

I should probably save this one for Sunday . . .


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> View attachment 148325


True.  That's why history is being erased.  I got kicked off fakebook for 30 days because I quoted Hitler.  The only thing in the post was:

What luck for the rulers that men do not think.
Adolf Hitler

Yep....30 days!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 148330


The FBI is busy researching US citizens who had the audacity to go to D.C. and present, in person, their grievances.
These people number in the thousands,
This list only has four names.
Priorities


----------



## chowderman

the FBI is hot on the trail of several million terrorist parents who don't want a screaming liberal alphabet person telling their first grader they were born with the wrong parts.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> View attachment 148428


_"The Government has a perfect right to determine your health care.   After all it is the government's money."
Justice Sotomayor._

I disagree your majesty. It is our money.

This is a justice who got her job partly because she was a woman of colour.   Yet she continues to defy her constitutional mandate which is to protect the validity of that very document.

Impressed I am, not.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## mla2ofus

Ironman said:


> View attachment 148455


When you have principles you must choose which to stand on,LOL!!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

Electric cars don't compost?
Dayum.


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> View attachment 148417











						No, these photos don’t show a massive electric-car graveyard in France
					

A photo showing thousands of electric cars abandoned in an empty lot has been circulating widely on social media, garnering tens of thousands of shares since July 6. However, contrary to the claims made…




					observers.france24.com
				




According to the link, this has been debunked.

First they claim the cars are from a failed business model
(Then why did it fail?)

Second that it is actually in China
(Architecture and flora in the photo are not from China)

In other words.....
......this is not an apple.


----------



## bczoom

I could believe it's China, not France.
What little you can see of license plates, they're blue.  France's are either white or yellow and much wider than what's on those scrapped cars.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> I could believe it's China, not France.
> What little you can see of license plates, they're blue.  France's are either white or yellow and much wider than what's on those scrapped cars.
> 
> View attachment 148470


Thanks,.I missed that.  Still it doesn't bode well for "electrification" of our auto fleet.

Also, remember, it's not a banana


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## FrancSevin

Ironman said:


> View attachment 148478


Having barked for the left most of his career, he is eminently qualified.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Adillo303

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 148530


I like to think that it's time to stop deciding who is to blame. That is totally irrelevant. Instead, we should hold our leaders (Chuckle) responsible for what they are doing about it. It just makes more sense.


----------



## mla2ofus

One thing most old time politicians are good at is dancing around responsibility for their actions!!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Boo hoo...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## mla2ofus

biden looks like he may have the start of devil horns on his empty skull !!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Lenny

bczoom said:


> View attachment 148700


Faux News ain't much better.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Lenny

bczoom said:


> View attachment 148754


Very true.  I call it 'the government plantation'.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 148890


PG, your post is a good illustration of why I am not actually a fanboy of Elon Musk.

Kennedy was not a friend to conservatives on most issues, but by today's standards he would be governing somewhere to the left of where Mitt Romney stands ideologically.

Elon Musk, after buying Twitter, released the below graphic showing his political views.  Some folks say he is libertarian.  But he has actually said he is a socialist.  His social views and many of his political views are certainly liberal.  SOME of his views do approach libertarian views, for example his views of free speech.  But President John F. Kennedy also had those same views on free speech.  Nobody would ever confuse President Kennedy with a libertarian so I'm not sure why people think that Musk is going to be their savior, perhaps other than on free speech.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Lenny




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Bill Maher has said recently that it hasn't been he who has changed, it's the left.
I'm not a big fan of his, but I must say I've always enjoyed his humour.


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl

I adore Johnny Depp, but the memes are getting pretty crazy.
Thankfully most are in support of him.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## mla2ofus

I think the whole fam damily is just like him. Been reading "The Lapbook From Hell. Pretty enlightening!!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Matt Dillon

Ironman said:


> View attachment 148975


Stolen! 

I steal only the best memes.


----------



## Doc

Hillary lambasted.     




a couple of the thousand tweets saying the same thing below.







Benny Johnson

@bennyjohnson
Elitist Hillary Clinton walks around MASKLESS at the Met Gala as a black staffer who is FORCED to Mask carries her dress. This is how Elitists treat the “Servant class” of America.


Dan Wootton

@danwootton

How is this revolting Covid theatre continuing into another year? The elite roam mask free, while the hoi polloi remain muzzled. Gross.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto

Reposts?


----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin

Dayum!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Do not underestimate the sickness of the liberal mind.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Do not underestimate the sickness of the liberal mind.
> 
> View attachment 149059


I had to Google her name to even find out who she is.
Irrelevant, sick, twisted... and apparently an actress...


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> I had to Google her name to even find out who she is.
> Irrelevant, sick, twisted... and apparently an actress...


And another of her classic tweets...


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Lenny

Melensdad said:


> And another of her classic tweets...
> 
> 
> View attachment 149065


I wonder how SHE would feel if SHE were raped by black men?


----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> And another of her classic tweets...
> 
> 
> View attachment 149065



Actually, I would be more concerned about the apprehension, prosecution and accountability of the criminal perpetrator than adding to the heinous event by snuffing out the innocent child.

After all, they had nothing to do with purporting of the crime.

The term "White Men" has become a pejorative term that includes just about anyone, who happens to be, by accident of birth white and male, who objects to the ideas and policies of the radical left.

If you are asking about apprehension and prosecution of the perp, I cannot explain the obvious. Whilst I didn't mention it before, I think we can assume that a father of black daughters would feel the same.
Again, the un-explained obvious.

If it helps anyone understand, had my daughter been raped I wouldn't give a damn if the perp was white, black, or even female. I would have concern for the mental condition of my daughter. Were a pregnancy to occur, certainly a concern for the innocent child. However, the crime is still heinous.

Race is not an issue. It should never be. EVER!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto

Repost?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Mark1911

These Craigslist ads are getting out of hand…


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto

I’m sure this is a repost.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## echo

bczoom said:


> View attachment 149562


Now it's pain in the a$$


----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Brumbob




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto

I do not know anyone that voted for Biden and told me they fucked up, friend or family.


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl

Shoeless Joe, Henry Hill...

Ray Liotta- rest in peace.

❣


----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

A Sword never kills anybody. It is a tool in a killer's hand. - Seneca


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl

Just kidding!
☺


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> View attachment 149741


The US government is also spending more at our borders running an illegal immigration transport system, than it would cost to secure the border from illegal immigration.

Yes, we need to stop doing stupid.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad

Link to an awesome shirt --> BIDEN, Pay more. Live worse.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto

bczoom said:


> View attachment 149807


It makes me I’ll every time I see that fuck’s face.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman

Maybe this guy does have a few brains cells left rattling around.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc

.......But “the president has nothing to do with gas prices”


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Living in a dream world.


----------



## Ironman

I just can’t see how anyone would vote for a democrat after the shit show these last 2 years. My God… are they that fukcing stupid, or they don’t think the American ppl see this shit?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom

Woo Hoo!!!
I filled my gas tank for $25!
My lawn mower is happy to have a full tank.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Lenny

bczoom said:


> View attachment 150216


This says a LOT!  Do what you want behind closed doors but don't FORCE YOUR AGENDAS ON THE REST OF US, INCLUDING CHILDREN!


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Lenny

bczoom said:


> View attachment 150229


A friend posted this on fakebook.  FB said their "independent fact checker" says it's 'false information'.  That means THIS IS A FACT that they HATE!


----------



## chowderman

uhmmm, maybe not...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> View attachment 150333


I know this was satire, but it is based on a truth. No one cares.

Once again we must point out the obvious.  No one watched the Jan6th hearings because no one gives a shit abut the JAN6th hearings.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc

Dailymail headline:   Biden and his staff will lie lie lie ....hoping someone will believe it.


----------



## Ironman

Doc said:


> Dailymail headline:   Biden and his staff will lie lie lie ....hoping someone will believe it.
> 
> View attachment 150409


Economic boom? I’m on my fukcin knees over my 401k!  

good thing I have other properties and priorities and don’t give a shit about money.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Dailymail headline:   Biden and his staff will lie lie lie ....hoping someone will believe it.
> 
> View attachment 150409


I often get asked, "How the hell did we elect this guy?"

I simply respond, "Don't feel too guilty about it because ,,,,,; WE DIDN'T"


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin

Umberto said:


> View attachment 150450View attachment 150451View attachment 150452View attachment 150453


The answer to LowKey Ray's question is because politicians still come cheap.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad

Putin's Price Hikes?


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## chowderman

I knew there was a reason I saved this . . .


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman

Umberto said:


> View attachment 150524View attachment 150525View attachment 150526


Let’s not forget Afghanistan with that brain dead pos


----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Wow..


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 150615


Trying something oner and over and expecting different results is called insanity.  
Albert Einstein


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto

bczoom said:


> View attachment 150669


This one time…


----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> View attachment 150674


They are ugly in the horizon landscape.  But at least we can raise crops and cattle beneath them.  The food crops, of course improved and fertilized, by the decomposing birds that land there.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Mark1911

bczoom said:


> View attachment 150900


bring it…


----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman

“Former socialite Ghislaine Maxwell has been placed on suicide watch —  despite not being suicidal — according to her lawyers.”


----------



## Ironman

So…. That was always an option anyway…? Geezus cripes.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom

On the day before he was supposed to testify to the 1/6 commission.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

bczoom said:


> View attachment 150997


Glastonbury?


----------



## Umberto

My preferred pronoun is He Man.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## mla2ofus

Umberto said:


> View attachment 151143


  We haven't started reusing tinfoil YET!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

He “lunged for the steering wheel”


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## waybomb

I'd hit it.....


----------



## Ironman

waybomb said:


> If hit it.....


+1


----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom

Check out the money in this link where they show you billions that are stacked up.


			https://media.gab.com/system/media_attachments/files/110/220/845/playable/df34f2db220bb80f.mp4


----------



## bczoom




----------



## chowderman

no cross examination? 
just like this:





it's much more interesting if you understand/speak German - a lot gets ignored in the subtitles.
Das Boot is a spectacular example of things lost in dubbing and/or subtitles.  I had a long wait at a German train station that was playing Das Boot - the background noises&comments _made_ the impact for that film.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad

Just because it is classic Independence Day humor







And then I saw these at the local fireworks stand and bought EVERY ONE THEY HAD IN STOCK


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto

Why all these libs have bug eyes!?


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> View attachment 151563


Tesla may have been a genius but

He was also nuts!


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Lenny

If they didn't want babies,  they should keep it in their pants.  That's what they say about men who didn't want babies.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## mla2ofus

Ironman said:


> View attachment 151882


Yes, report joe biden


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto

bczoom said:


> View attachment 152042


His father.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> View attachment 152079


So, does this mean we have proof of something?????


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto

We


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin

Michael Byrd didn't kill Ashli Babbit.  His gun did it.


----------



## Mark1911

But wait…I thought it was BAD when police shot an un-armed citizen?? Even when said un-armed citizen is trying to wrestle the officer’s gun, swinging a knife at the officer, or driving a car at the officer…?

Could it be, and I’m just spit-balling here, that the difference here is that said citizen is of a different race than the typical “high profile” citizen that’s usually at the center of these stories? AND the officer is ALSO of a different race than that of the “typical” race of the officer it these “high profile” cases?

OR, is it that these leftist blow-hards are just fine with police *shooting un-armed citizens *when it’s their asses being “protected” (such as it were)?


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

Why isn't our congress looking into the Ashli Babbit killing instead of trying to find some tenuous connection of the that day's events to blame on President Trump?


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman

Hell yeah


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Lenny




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Umberto

My wife got me a pair of rip stop cargo pants on Amazon that were delivered today.
They came in this bag…


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman

ope!!


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ross 650

bczoom said:


> View attachment 152760


Hot Dang!!!!  Free targets are always welcome!!!!!  Life is good in the woods!!!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin

Umberto said:


> View attachment 152901View attachment 152902View attachment 152903View attachment 152904


Blame the phone!
OR 
The Phone Company


----------



## Umberto

FrancSevin said:


> Blame the phone!
> OR
> The Phone Company


Truth…


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl

Took this pic downtown earlier.
I bet Marty recognizes the courthouse.


----------



## Doc




----------



## chowderman

yes, the rumors of free miles in a EV have been greatly exaggerated. 
the Fed are put up billions to encourage the infrastructure build-out, which will allow the suppliers to rip off both your arms and one leg.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto




----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> Took this pic downtown earlier.
> I bet Marty recognizes the courthouse.
> View attachment 153091


Looks like Napoleon to me.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## FrancSevin

Ironman said:


> View attachment 153193View attachment 153194


Agreed.  Looks like they will for nine years unless O'Biden gives them something,,,,,; ya know,,,,,;  like Ukraine


----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad

I think its pronouns are Ate & Eaten


----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad

Baby photo from the Mayor of Chicago???


----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto

bczoom said:


> View attachment 153336


----------



## chowderman

when was the last bill passed by democrats that lowered taxes on the middle class?
historical musings . . . for a friend . . .


----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

So pissed today…


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin

Umberto said:


> View attachment 153504


Cheap Early Time bourbon and vanilla cream Oreo's.

Shared with a high priced slut.

What a class act!


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto

So many…


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom

Grrrr


----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> Grrrr
> 
> View attachment 153701


The UN stating the obvious like it was an epiphany


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

CHEERS!!!!


----------



## Lenny




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman

Umberto said:


> View attachment 153800


I don’t know why but the person on the left reminds me of Johnny Cash.


----------



## Doc

Umberto said:


> View attachment 153800


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto

bczoom said:


> View attachment 153967


----------



## Umberto




----------



## power1

Umberto said:


> View attachment 153906


There is a very good reason they didn't.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## chowderman

this is apparently fake news - it appears no where but 'stir-em-up' sites.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl

Bye "Dr." Fakey...


----------



## mla2ofus

And don't let the door hit your ass!!


----------



## m1west

he is trying to get out of sight before the midterms, that wont save him.


----------



## Umberto

Stupid cunt.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom

m1west said:


> he is trying to get out of sight before the midterms, that wont save him.


Re: Fauci 
I thought I heard a couple months ago that he was going to leave at the end of Biden's first term.
Now, it's before the Repub's take control of the House.
Isn't there something about being a government employee vs. a normal citizen as it relates to Congressional investigations?  I thought I recall that as an employee, their investigation can go deeper than what's allowed for a normal citizen.  Sounds like he wants to be the latter when he gets his subpeona.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom

*COSTELLO*: I want to talk about the unemployment rate in America .

*ABBOTT*: Good Subject. Terrible Times. It's 5.6%.

*COSTELLO*: That many people are out of work?

*ABBOTT*: No, that's 23%.

*COSTELLO*: You just said 5.6%.

*ABBOTT*: 5.6% Unemployed.

*COSTELLO*: Right 5.6% out of work.

*ABBOTT*: No, that's 23%.

*COSTELLO*: Okay, so it's 23% unemployed.

*ABBOTT*: No, that's 5.6%.

*COSTELLO*: *WAIT A MINUTE.* *Is it 5.6% or 23%?

ABBOTT*: 5.6% are unemployed. 23% are out of work.

*COSTELLO*: If you are out of work, you are unemployed.

*ABBOTT*: *No, Biden saidyou can't count the "Out of Work" as the unemployed. You have to look for work to be unemployed.

COSTELLO: BUT THEY ARE OUT OF WORK!!!

ABBOTT*: No, you miss his point.

*COSTELLO*: What point?

*ABBOTT*: *Someone who doesn't look for work can't be counted with those who look for work. It wouldn't be fair.

COSTELLO*: To whom?

*ABBOTT*: The unemployed.

*COSTELLO*: But ALL of them are out of work.

*ABBOTT* :*No, the unemployed are actively looking for work.
Those who are out of work gave up looking and if you give up, you are no longer in the ranks of the unemployed.

COSTELLO*: So if you're off the unemployment roles that would count as less unemployment?

*ABBOTT*: Unemployment would go down. Absolutely!

*COSTELLO*: *The unemployment just goes down because you don't look for work?

ABBOTT:* *Absolutely it goes down. That's how it gets to 5.6%. Otherwise it would be 23%.

COSTELLO*: Wait, I got a question for you. That means there are two ways to bring down the unemployment number?

*ABBOTT*: Two ways is correct.

*COSTELLO*: Unemployment can go down if someone gets a job?

*ABBOTT*: Correct.

*COSTELLO*: And unemployment can also go down if you stop looking for a job?

*ABBOTT*: Bingo!

*COSTELLO:* *So there are two ways to bring unemployment down, and the easier of the two is to have people stop looking for work.

ABBOTT: Now you're thinking like a Democrat.

COSTELLO: I don't even know what the hell I just said!

ABBOTT: Now you're thinking like Biden.*


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## power1

bczoom said:


> View attachment 154051


Solar panels are for the peasants.   Carbon does not exist in the ruling class.


----------



## power1

bczoom said:


> View attachment 154054


Can't find anyone with that strong of a stomach.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Lenny

bczoom said:


> View attachment 154184


Great idea!  Using their "logic", if you commit a crime with a gun, you can never own a gun....same thing with this.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## chowderman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom

Greta lights!!!


----------



## Lenny

bczoom said:


> View attachment 154257


This goes along with my theorem (The Lenny Theorem) that government screws things up so it has things to fix.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto

bczoom said:


> View attachment 154323


Disgraceful…


----------



## FrancSevin

Umberto said:


> Disgraceful…


The purpose of the SCOTUS is to protect and preserve the Constitution.  Seems knowledge of what is in the Constitution should be a prerequisite to gain such a position on the court.

But she is a woman, and of color, so she qualifies.

And, the Democrats want to pack more like her on the court.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## power1

Ironman said:


> View attachment 154333


Why is he even wearing a mask?


----------



## Ironman

power1 said:


> Why is he even wearing a mask?


Looks to be in a school


----------



## power1

Ironman said:


> Looks to be in a school


But the mask is not even covering his nose.  I see that quite a bit with black people.  They wear a mask but it does not cover their nose.   Seems pointless to wear a mask.


----------



## Doc




----------



## power1

Doc said:


> View attachment 154348


They did go exactly down the line.  Now if we would have been told what to do about it.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Gunsrus

Judge Doom springs to mind. Maybe Putin would use him to make sure all the foreign mercenaries were executed and have him do a broad sweep for any toons, in this case, foreign dissidents, to make sure Ukraine never becomes a toon town, so to speak.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Lenny




----------



## Doc




----------



## power1

Doc said:


> View attachment 154443


It is sad that our military is sent to other countries to protect their borders but we cannot protect our own border.  A wall is a terrible thing except when it is around the home of the president.  Then it is a good thing.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## power1

bczoom said:


> View attachment 154522


I live 10-12 miles from Jackson, Ms.  The water plant is in very bad shape.  So far this year there has been more time with a boil water notice or actually no water at all than there has been with water running to the citizen's homes.   It was all the plan of the mayor of Jackson.  His father, another former mayor of Jackson, was one of the leaders working for the New Afrika plan.  Jackson is supposed to be the capital of the black nation that is inside of our country.  Kush is the name of the country and the name Jackson is supposed to be named.  If you would like to know more about the shape of the city of Jackson and why it is in the shape it is just do a search on New Afrika and Kush.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## chowderman

the BBC is loudly proclaiming the Jackson situation as "environmental racism"
well . . . here's the list of Jackson mayors- you know, the people that govern/run the city . . . 

Harvey Johnson, Jr. 1997–2005, first African American Mayor of Jackson
Frank Melton 2005–2009 (died in office) - black
Leslie B. McLemore 2009 (interim mayor) - black
Harvey Johnson Jr. 2009–2013 - second election - black
Chokwe Lumumba 2013–2014 (died in office) - black
Charles Tillman 2014-2014 - black
Tony Yarber 2014-2017 - black
Chokwe Antar Lumumba 2017-present - black, son of Lumumba above


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto

bczoom said:


> View attachment 154522


Figures.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## power1

chowderman said:


> the BBC is loudly proclaiming the Jackson situation as "environmental racism"
> well . . . here's the list of Jackson mayors- you know, the people that govern/run the city . . .
> 
> Harvey Johnson, Jr. 1997–2005, first African American Mayor of Jackson
> Frank Melton 2005–2009 (died in office) - black
> Leslie B. McLemore 2009 (interim mayor) - black
> Harvey Johnson Jr. 2009–2013 - second election - black
> Chokwe Lumumba 2013–2014 (died in office) - black
> Charles Tillman 2014-2014 - black
> Tony Yarber 2014-2017 - black
> Chokwe Antar Lumumba 2017-present - black, son of Lumumba above


And with every black mayor the conditions in Jackson dropped even lower.  
The city without running water unless you count the sewer water running down the streets.
The streets are in such bad shape that a fire truck and schoolbus cannot drive down them.  Some of th epaved streets are now gravel roads.  All of the pavement is gone and the only thing left is gravel.
The city recently released over 50 million gallons of untreated sewer water into the Pearl River. 
There is one three block section of the city they did repave the street.  They completely tore the old street out and replaced it.  They forgot to replace the sewer line they had torn out so now a pump sets at one manhole  with a large line hooked to it going down the street for three blocks and going back into another manhole.
The city of Jackson has the highest murder rate of any city in the U.S. and some
 in Mexico.
You can buy a lot in the town of Jackson for $100 or a lot with a house on it for $500.  People were wanting to leave the city so bad they abandoned their homes.
The city hasn't had a contract with a garbage collector in several months.  People have been throwing their trash out in the street.  When it rains the garbage foes into the storm drains and the neighborhoods flood.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## power1

bczoom said:


> View attachment 154612


Wonder how many were democrats?


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto

Umberto said:


> View attachment 154478


----------



## Umberto




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Gunsrus

How about Dr. Robotnik for a toon? With The technology of today, I'm sure he could put animals in robot suits and reprogram them to be soldiers.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Lenny

bczoom said:


> View attachment 154685


What about the top secret nuclear guidance technology Bill Clinton gave to the chi-coms?


----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom

Huh?  Where does climate change go when summer is over?


----------



## bczoom

I haven't checked any of the numbers myself...


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Humor and Clean Jokes*


----------



## power1

Umberto said:


> View attachment 154755View attachment 154756View attachment 154757


Something about men wearing lipstick seems so wrong to me.


----------



## power1

Doc said:


> View attachment 154777


You can go to jail for writing White Lives Matter along the side of black lives matter.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## power1

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 154847


Was it another suicide?


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto

bczoom said:


> View attachment 154922
> View attachment 154923
> View attachment 154924
> View attachment 154925


A brilliant mind if one has a mind that could be brilliant or not.


----------



## Umberto

bczoom said:


> View attachment 154922
> View attachment 154923
> View attachment 154924
> View attachment 154925


…


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Humor and Clean Jokes*


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 155110


Bob, I'm doing it right now.
Arrrghh


----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto

This fucker..


----------



## Ironman

S


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is soo accurate. I woke up this morning to +1 Celsius this morning. It's going up to the low 20s this afternoon.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Humor and Clean Jokes*


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom

Hunter is at it again.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## mla2ofus

The fact she got elected says something about her constituency!!


----------



## chowderman

okay,,,, anyone notice it's a tweet with a European date format . . . 
from August 30, 2019.

or is it just me and the fake news department?


----------



## bczoom

Good catch.  I agree it's fake but I could believe her saying such a thing.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto

chowderman said:


> okay,,,, anyone notice it's a tweet with a European date format . . .
> from August 30, 2019.
> 
> or is it just me and the fake news department?


She was responding to Hurricane Dorian.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## mla2ofus

Ironman said:


> View attachment 155759


Now whos ass is grass.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## m1west

bczoom said:


> View attachment 156116


The ugliest one too.


----------



## Emmaroy

m1west said:


> The ugliest one too.


No doubt the one with the least brains also.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman

How did this get by his handler's? Geezus


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom

Oops.  Sorry everyone.  I posted a few of these (jokes) in the wrong forum section.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin

I had trouble deciding whether or not to put this in the "Jokes" section.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto

My wife got these at the VA today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Umberto said:


> My wife got these at the VA today.
> 
> View attachment 156301


The great state of Washington.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

pirate_girl said:


> The great state of Washington.


Woke government in general….


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Humor and Clean Jokes*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

"Woke" kids protest.
Walk into a museum, throw soup all over a Van Gogh, then glue yourselves to the wall.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto

This fuck.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## chowderman

not a fan, but no, Abrams did not say that.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl

Toon of the day!!


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 156675View attachment 156676


----------



## pirate_girl

Umberto said:


> View attachment 156715


Those are the hot meme right now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto

pirate_girl said:


> Those are the hot meme right now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 156716


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> View attachment 156772



Doc, I don't think that is her house.  

I do agree with the sentiment though.  There's no way that any random guy is going to break into her home with all the electronic security that is bound to be installed there ... and who is the third party that opened the door to the police while the two of them were fighting over a hammer?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## chowderman

EastTexFrank said:


> Doc, I don't think that is her house.
> 
> I do agree with the sentiment though.  There's no way that any random guy is going to break into her home with all the electronic security that is bound to be installed there ... and who is the third party that opened the door to the police while the two of them were fighting over a hammer?


tisn't / / / 









						Does an image show Nancy Pelosi's house surrounded by wall? Fact Check - ThatsNonsense.com
					

Last updated on January 4th, 2020A photo of a large house along with the caption that it is the home of Nancy Pelosi is spreading across social media. The house in the photo is surrounded by a large wall. FALSE The image has circulated across sites like Facebook to the backdrop of an on-going...




					www.thatsnonsense.com


----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom

A RUSSIAN SOLDIER RUNS UP TO A NUN. “PLEASE, LET ME HIDE
UNDER YOUR DRESS, I’LL EXPLAIN LATER” THE NUN AGREES. A MOMENT
LATER, TWO MILITARY POLICEMEN RUN UP AND ASK: “SISTER,
HAVE YOU SEEN A SOLDIER?” THE NUN REPLIED, “HE WENT THAT
WAY.”➡ THE POLICE RUN OFF…
THE SOLDIER CRAWLS OUT FROM UNDER THE DRESS AND SAYS “I CAN’T
THANK YOU ENOUGH, SISTER. YOU SEE, I DON’T WANT TO GO TO UKRAINE.”
THE NUN REPLIES, “I COMPLETELY UNDERSTAND.” THE SOLDIER ADDS,
“I HOPE I’M NOT RUDE, BUT YOU HAVE A GREAT PAIR OF LEGS!” THE
NUN REPLIED …
“IF YOU LOOKED HIGHER YOU’D SEE A GREAT PAIR OF BALLS. I DON’T
WANT TO GO TO UKRAINE EITHER.”


----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto

As seen in D.C. today.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto

bczoom said:


> View attachment 157189


I don’t know if this is true, or not, she is planning to move to Pennsylvania to run for an office.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom

The Facebook unemployment line.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto

View attachment 157363


----------



## Doc




----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> View attachment 157365


For decades the John Birch Society has been saying, "Get the U.S. out of the U.N.".


----------



## Umberto

John Kerry, the guy nobody here voted for,  is an appointed climate “czar” in Egypt, who spoke there today about how it’s not whether or not we need to redistribute American middle-class $$ to third world oligarchs and globallsts.. it’s “how” we’re going to do it.

as found on tumblr


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom

Ouch Doc.  That hurts.
If you look at the election map by County, you'll see most is RED.  Phila & Pitt has the population to suck the whole state blue.


----------



## Umberto

That’s the way it is with Washington, too. Seattle, Tacoma, Olympia, and Spokane suck the state blue.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## chowderman

bczoom said:


> Ouch Doc.  That hurts.
> If you look at the election map by County, you'll see most is RED.  Phila & Pitt has the population to suck the whole state blue.



same as so many states.  the "entire state" - geographically - is conservative, but the 20 humans per sq ft in urban area/cities simply outnumber the farmers per 1,000 acres in rural areas.

it is not sustainable.  roughly half the population pays federal income tax - less than half pay local/state income taxes (working under the table....)  the government is giving away money by the billions to foreign nations, for stuff so stupid it's unreal.
the welfare population wants more and more and more.
the limit of how much cane be extracted from "the working people" is fast approaching.  I thought that might be made clear in the last election - but it was not.  

there are those who cite the wonderful socialistic approach of places like Sweden - cradle to grave total government care.
they neglect to mention, Swedes are paying about 80% of their income in taxes.
and they neglect to mention that when USA taxes hit the 80% mark, you're still not going to get the benefits ala Sweden, because the money was given away to some other country / wasted / stolen / porked away.


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:


> Ouch Doc.  That hurts.
> If you look at the election map by County, you'll see most is RED.  Phila & Pitt has the population to suck the whole state blue.


Sorry BC.   I know you and a few others who live in the hills of PA.  Every one of yous are replublican.   Tittsburgh and Philly suck you all down.   Like LA and San Fran do for CA and so many other states are similar.  The metro areas are stew pid.


----------



## Doc




----------



## m1west

chowderman said:


> same as so many states.  the "entire state" - geographically - is conservative, but the 20 humans per sq ft in urban area/cities simply outnumber the farmers per 1,000 acres in rural areas.
> 
> it is not sustainable.  roughly half the population pays federal income tax - less than half pay local/state income taxes (working under the table....)  the government is giving away money by the billions to foreign nations, for stuff so stupid it's unreal.
> the welfare population wants more and more and more.
> the limit of how much cane be extracted from "the working people" is fast approaching.  I thought that might be made clear in the last election - but it was not.
> 
> there are those who cite the wonderful socialistic approach of places like Sweden - cradle to grave total government care.
> they neglect to mention, Swedes are paying about 80% of their income in taxes.
> and they neglect to mention that when USA taxes hit the 80% mark, you're still not going to get the benefits ala Sweden, because the money was given away to some other country / wasted / stolen / porked away.


Now you know how we feel out here in rural Ca.


----------



## chowderman

I'm in PA

so how a half brain dead dude wanting to 
- release all the criminal population
- supports no police aka law enforcement
- legalized tax payer 'safe sites' for illegal drug addicts
- etc, long list  . . . 

it is a clear indication of of voters who do not support law&order.
or, , , complete voting fraud.

I've done whole-house rehabs in the "slums" - not a single person there supported the 'nothing is a crime' idea.


----------



## m1west

chowderman said:


> I'm in PA
> 
> so how a half brain dead dude wanting to
> - release all the criminal population
> - supports no police aka law enforcement
> - legalized tax payer 'safe sites' for illegal drug addicts
> - etc, long list  . . .
> 
> it is a clear indication of of voters who do not support law&order.
> or, , , complete voting fraud.
> 
> I've done whole-house rehabs in the "slums" - not a single person there supported the 'nothing is a crime' idea.


There is a California if you want to call it that in every state ( major cities ) We been dealing with it out here since the 1990's


----------



## Doc




----------



## Mark1911

Umberto said:


> That’s the way it is with Washington, too. Seattle, Tacoma, Olympia, and Spokane suck the state blue.


I lived in Missoula for many years, and I remember a time (not too long ago) when Spokane was red as red can be.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto

Mark1911 said:


> I lived in Missoula for many years, and I remember a time (not too long ago) when Spokane was red as red can be.


Not anymore.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## mla2ofus

Umberto said:


> View attachment 157446View attachment 157447View attachment 157448


   I gave this a like but not on account of the pictured mental midget!!


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom

PLEASE READ THIS TEXT FIRST:

The Kansas City Chiefs football team was playing the Las Vegas Raiders in Kansas City. Recall that when Obama was president he had eliminated patriotic military flyovers at large events.

So recently, a group of men in Kansas City who do some formation flying in their own planes, decided they'd volunteer to SAVE this beautiful tradition and pick up the slack.

They invited a couple of other groups to join them and before they knew it, they had 48 men with their own airplanes signing up to join in. If they had more time, they probably would have gotten an even larger group as people kept joining and a 49th was added near the kickoff.

Be sure your speakers are turned up. *Best if you watch at 'full screen'.*.. *pretty impressive and it makes you proud to be an American.*

Too bad that the TV networks did not show this before the football game. The formation is fantastic, especially with SO many planes…*!!!





*


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Lenny

Umberto said:


> View attachment 157507View attachment 157508View attachment 157509


That's why I don't bother arguing.  It's like arguing with a backyard squirrel about whether it should be fed nuts or crackers.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Deluge

bczoom said:


> View attachment 157551
> View attachment 157552


Love that Jordan Peterson quote.


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Doc

Hmm.  I had never looked at it this way.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Lenny

bczoom said:


> View attachment 157675


Interesting that the same people get infuriated when Conservatives do the same things.


----------



## FrancSevin

Lenny said:


> Interesting that the same people get infuriated when Conservatives do the same things.


But, most conservatives would not do those things.

period.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## mla2ofus

McConnel is no better than pelosi or schumer.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 157744


Stupid advice for the lame brains who do what the media tells them to do.

Turkey is on competitive sale this week.
I paid $1.04 a lb for breast.  Honey Suckle Brand was at $2.49 a lb.
Good meat at that price?  Buy two or three.


Doc said:


> View attachment 157761


I been sayin' that for years.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc

I hope they hell she catches them


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Emmaroy

Pontoon Princess said:


> View attachment 157832


Do it. !!!!   NOW!!  PLEASE!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Emmaroy said:


> Do it. !!!!   NOW!!  PLEASE!!


Actually, I'm having second thoughts.  The My Pillow guy will be in jail, and we will still have a brain-dead President.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Lenny

bczoom said:


> View attachment 157962


I wonder how many gun crimes are committed by democrats.   Democrats should not be allowed to own guns.


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> View attachment 157962


Lenny has it figured right.

All of those cities are not only run by Democrats, the populations are all more than 80%   Democrats. How much of a genius does one need to be in order to connect the dots?

And believe it or not, they blame the MAGA's who don't even live there.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto

Ironman said:


> View attachment 157983


You need a safe, these are the guys to see.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## m1west

Umberto said:


> View attachment 158088View attachment 158089


Kanye is out there, but I will give you 3 guesses who was trying to usher in communism during that time in Europe.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom

*If You Leave the Gate Open


If you leave the gate open, the cow will wander off. So, if you intentionally leave the gate open, you want the cow to wander off. You can't blame stupidity or laziness. It was intentional.

If you cut police budgets, you will get more crime on the streets. So, if you intentionally cut police budgets, you wanted more crime on the streets.

If you cut back the supply of oil, gas prices will go up. So if you intentionally cut back the supply of oil, you wanted gas prices to go up.

If you print trillions of dollars without increasing the supply of goods, inflation will hit hard. So if you intentionally print trillions of dollars without more goods you wanted inflation to hit hard.

If you leave the southern border wide open, you get more drug trafficking and human trafficking. So if you intentionally leave the border wide open, you wanted more drug trafficking and human trafficking.

If you shut down 40% of the supply of baby formula in February, you'll get a huge shortage. When you KNOW a huge baby formula shortage is coming because of the FDAs actions and you purposefully do nothing to prevent it, month after month, until the crisis finally hits hard, you INTENDED this crisis.

It is time to recognize the evil people behind that old man. They want crisis. They want chaos. They want riots. They want conflicts in your town.

Their stated purpose years ago with Obama was to "take the US down a few notches on the world stage." You can feel the quality of your life going down with the country.

These are not foolish or misguided people. They are intentionally and purposely taking our country somewhere we don't want to go...*


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> *If You Leave the Gate Open
> 
> 
> If you leave the gate open, the cow will wander off. So, if you intentionally leave the gate open, you want the cow to wander off. You can't blame stupidity or laziness. It was intentional.
> 
> If you cut police budgets, you will get more crime on the streets. So, if you intentionally cut police budgets, you wanted more crime on the streets.
> 
> If you cut back the supply of oil, gas prices will go up. So if you intentionally cut back the supply of oil, you wanted gas prices to go up.
> 
> If you print trillions of dollars without increasing the supply of goods, inflation will hit hard. So if you intentionally print trillions of dollars without more goods you wanted inflation to hit hard.
> 
> If you leave the southern border wide open, you get more drug trafficking and human trafficking. So if you intentionally leave the border wide open, you wanted more drug trafficking and human trafficking.
> 
> If you shut down 40% of the supply of baby formula in February, you'll get a huge shortage. When you KNOW a huge baby formula shortage is coming because of the FDAs actions and you purposefully do nothing to prevent it, month after month, until the crisis finally hits hard, you INTENDED this crisis.
> 
> It is time to recognize the evil people behind that old man. They want crisis. They want chaos. They want riots. They want conflicts in your town.
> 
> Their stated purpose years ago with Obama was to "take the US down a few notches on the world stage." You can feel the quality of your life going down with the country.
> 
> These are not foolish or misguided people. They are intentionally and purposely taking our country somewhere we don't want to go...*


The very best description of O'Biden's Presidency I've ever read.

Yes, I say "O'Biden" because this shit started under Obama
BTW, our FBI and DOJ are still trying to jail the one guy who tried to correct this condition in Washington


----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto

Monkeypox


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## chowderman

this is the future of US socialized medicine.

single payer, single control point, control point controlled by government budget agencies.


----------



## FrancSevin

chowderman said:


> this is the future of US socialized medicine.
> 
> single payer, single control point, control point controlled by government budget agencies.


Which is exactly how the insurance industry practices and delivers medical care now. 
So, in effect, we will hardly notice the difference.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

I liked the post because it is important information.  But, I really don't like what it says.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Apparently American Pro basketball is more important than the respect of the military.

One is a game played for big money and fame. The other is just defending, at risk of life and limb, our sovereignty and freedom.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto

FrancSevin said:


> Apparently American Pro basketball is more important than the respect of the military.
> 
> One is a game played for big money and fame. The other is just defending, at risk of life and limb, our sovereignty and freedom.


Evidently the left doesn’t care. He was less than honorably discharged for fraud but that still doesn’t negate the fact he served in combat honorably.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto

WTF!


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom

I heard the weirdo stealing luggage got fired yesterday for larceny and some other charge related to these thefts.


----------



## mla2ofus

In  a normal administration the dumb SOB would've never been hired.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## chowderman

haven't seen Binton's 'firing' in any main media - including Fox
supposedly from 7:38 PM Monday night - the only reports are pulp news and tabloids - so this may not be real news....

curiously, went to CNN, AP, etc - searches on "Sam Binton" turn up zero, absolutely no mention of any of it.

edit:
it's now reported on Fox, zero on CNN, nothing on MSNBC. . . 
why are they not proud of this thing's 'success' ?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom

Points to Ponder

• We don’t let athletes bet on games they have the ability to influence. Why do we allow Congress to invest in companies they regulate?

• Why is it that when archeologists find human remains, they always determine that they are either male or female and none of the other hundreds of genders?

• Why is it that so many are more outraged that Brittney Griner is stuck in Russia than they were about Americans being stranded in Afghanistan?

• How is it that the government can’t control gasoline prices…but the weather is something they can fix?

• We’re churning out a generation of poorly educated people with no skill, no ambition, no guidance, and no realistic expectations of what it means to go to work.—Mike Rowe

• If kids knew what they wanted to be at age eight, the world would be filled with cowboys and princesses. I wanted to be a pirate. Thank goodness nobody took me seriously and scheduled me for eye removal and peg leg surgery—Bill Maher

• Why were we told to lower our AC usage on hot days to prevent overwhelming the electric grid while simultaneously being told to trade in our gas cars for electric vehicles?

• Why is canceling student debt a good idea? Does it make sense to reward people who do not honor their financial commitment by taxing the people who do?

• Does it make sense to cut off oil from an ally and buy it from an enemy who calls for your death?

• Are we living in a time where intelligent people are silenced so that stupid people won’t be offended?

• Is this a great description of America: Andy has left town and Barney is in charge?

• Why is talking sexually in the workplace considered sexual harassment to adults…but talking about sexuality to children K-3 at school considered education?

• Who else had a ‘ministry of truth”…Hitler…Goebbels…Stalin

• Eliminating the production of 500,000 American barrels of oil a day to buy 500,000 barrels a day from Russia is simply…well…stupid.

• I saw a movie where only the police and military had guns; it was called Schindler’s List.

• If your electric car runs out of power on the interstate, do you walk to a charging station to get a bucket of electricity?

• Why are we running out of money for Social Security and Medicare and not for welfare, illegals and free college?

• I just got a full tank of gas for $22. Granted, it was for my lawn mower, but I'm trying to stay positive.

• There is a coin shortage. America is officially out of common sense.

• If an 18 year old isn’t mature enough to own a firearm, then maybe five year olds aren’t mature enough to change their gender.

• Sign in Texas: DON’T VOTE FOR WHAT YOU FLED

• Nobody called it “Toxic Masculinity when we were saving the world.

• Mice die in mouse traps because they do not understand why the cheese is free. Just like socialism.

• The most powerful governments on earth can’t stop a virus from spreading…but they say they can change the earth’s temperature if you pay more taxes.

• Want to stop drunk drivers from killing sober drivers? Ban sober drivers from driving. That’s how gun control and COVID lockdowns work.

• If you don’t want to stand for the national anthem, perhaps you should give your legs to a veteran who lost his. That way a real man can stand in your place.

• If socialism is so good and capitalism is so bad…then why aren’t the caravans heading to Venezuela?

History is not there for us to like or dislike. It is there for us to learn from it. And if it offends you, even better…because then you are less likely to repeat it. It is not anyone’s to erase…it belongs to all of us.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Emmaroy

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 158853


Thats an insult to the elf


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 158853


Elf on a shelf with his ass on glass.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605559488634920961


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto

Cunts…


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------

